# Saltwater beginner! 10g clown tank?



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Remember this is just me thinking out loud! BUT, I currently have a 10g guppy tank that has been setup for well over a year now and is well established but in the last few months it's taken a back seat to my 33g Fw community so I decided to see what exactly I could do with the little guy to mix things up and I would like to convert it too a FO saltwater and more specifically to occupy it with a clownfish if possible. I realize I'd have to pick up a few things for the conversion such as a Saltwater testing kit and a salinity meter, but what other things would I need in the way of hardware? Would a skimmer be necessary? I have an HOB 15g filter and a 50w heater already and my hood can accept two standard filament bulbs. Is it worth it to buy two compact florescent bulbs? I would like to go about this escapade on as tight a budget as possible. I live minutes away from the Atlantic ocean so is it possible to just use ocean water? Also could I use sand from the local beach or would I have to buy crushed coral for substrate. Is "live" rock necessary or could I manage without it? Where the tank is already well established will I have to undergo another cycle and if so would it be quicker where the good bacteria are already there? I certainly am not trying to rush a fish into a tank that's not ready for it, *I've got enough experience and common sense to know that never works, I'm just trying to preplan and make the conversion as headache free as possible. Thanks a million in advance for any input at all! I know for a fact nothing trumps experience and this is an area where I have none at all so I'm hoping someone can guide me through this.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Any ideas to an eye appealing species that would work in a 10g tank? I do have a saltwater fish/reef specialty store located about 45 mins away but I wanted to have a pre made plan before I go there as I know how sales people like to go over the top with things. If I were to go ahead and get a clownfish would he live fine for 6-8 months in there? If so I will gladly upsize his tank too a much roomier encloseur. I currently live at home with my parents and if I show up with another larger tank than the two I already have I'm sure I'd get shot! Lol I'm finishing up college this spring at which point I'll be moving into my own place then I can upgrade no problem. If not I am open to other suggestions, I just don't know much about salt species especially their tank requirements or their hardiness. How much does live rock generally run at a specialty shop? I prefer to buy from stores instead of the internet in case something arises with the quality of the product. Also how much would be recommended for a tank of this size?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on Orange lined cardinals? Just saw that they are suitable for the tank size but that's all I know.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

What ever you do, do not use sand and water from the ocean!!! That water contains all sorts of parasites and bacteria same for the sand. It is not a good idea and on top of that taking sand from a beach is illegal. Just add all of your aquarium salt at one time and pour in a bottle of bio spira with it. Be sure to mix the salt in a bucket and put it in after your next water change. I did the same with my fw established tank and it cycled within 1 week. Do not add any fish until it cycles and afterwards maybe add some small fish like blue damsel and a few snails or hermit crabs. The tank is just simply to small for clown fish and not all clown fish grow to be three inches. I have a maroon clown that is 6. Hope this helped.

Ps: It does help to have a cycled tank but when adding salt you can kill a fairly good amount of your bacteria so that's why you need bio spira.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I was wondering about the quality of water and if that would affect anything.. Mind I wasn't planning on taking it from off a cage site (Salmon cages all over this area and water is usually of VERY poor quality near them even with the tide circulating water). I have definitely decided against a clown after doing some further research and finding some other fish that are more suited for my tank size. The tank build has taken a backseat for the time being though, the light in my 33g completely burnt out on me so im in the process of building a completely new setup using CFL's which has inspired me to try my hand at planting the tank so I'm going to try that before I try the SW tank. I believe I'll probably do the conversion closer to spring as I'm quite busy right now and not home very often. As far as the collecting sand thing goes, I'd never heard that it was illegal before joining this forum, same as collecting wood but I think people are referring to collecting from land other than their own? If that's the case its not an issue as my girlfriends family are all fisherman and live on the water and my family owns a lot of wood lots, if not I don't believe it is strongly enforced here. Lobster or clams though? Go try and attempt to collect those out of season or without a license and see how quick you get yourself in a pickle!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## elasmokid (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the sand would be alright. I use it myself in a SW research tank I have. I gather it away from the tide and splash zone though; less risk of parasites because it hasn't come into contact with the surf. The water I would advise against. Like a few people have said, you risk introducing parasites, bacteria, and algae. If there is an EPA station near you, you could check and see if they would give/sell you water. They get it directly from the ocean, but they filter and treat it. I get it from there, but that is because my school has a grant with them, so good luck trying to get it for a personal tank.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Clown fish are always a good start  but seriously. If you are thinking about getting in to saltwater, do it! Worth it.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

The tank has been set up now for 4 months now, I absolutely love it!


----------

